# can beeswax grow moldy/mildewy?



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Beeswax naturally turns lighter with age, and it develops what is called "bloom", a powdery mildewy looking substance on the surface. Bloom is a sign that your wax is indeed pure. It is easily removed by rubbing with a cloth or more easily yet, running hot air over it like from a hair dryer. Your wax is fine.
Sheri


----------



## harvest (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah that's great news! The hair dryer worked a treat and the lip balm is happily cooling in it's tub. It's a great recipe actually - 

4 tablespoons almond oil
1 tablespoon grated beeswax
1 teaspoon honey
contents of 1 vitamin E capsule

Heat wax and oil over very low heat until the wax melts, remove from heat and add the honey and vitamin E, stirring well. Pour into a small wide mouthed jar and allow to cool, stirring occasionally so the mixture doesn't separate. 

EO's can be added according to preference [and skin safety!]. It's also great as an all round balm - nappy rash etc.I was an avid user of paw paw ointment until I recently discovered that the most readily available brand in Australia is full of petroleum jelly!! Very disappointing news! This balm tops it for moisturising and sealing anyway, and it's totally natural! 

Many thanks


----------

